# Kaufberatung neues Echo



## Tigersclaw (6. November 2018)

Hallo, da ja bald Weihnachten ist, wollte ich mich selbst beschenken und mir ein neues Echolot leisten.

Im Moment nutze ich ein X-4 Pro von Lowrance. Fürs finden von Strukturen und ggf. Fischschwärmen reicht es locker aus. Auch die Köder beim Verticalfischen werden mehr oder weniger gut angezeigt. 
Genutzt werden soll es sowohl auf nem Bellyboot als auch am Schlauchboot vom Kumpel (vlt schaff ich es sogar mein Ruderboot zu reaktiveren).
Gewässer sind wahrscheinlich die Talsperren und Tagebauseen in Sachsen. Ich schätze, das meiste spielt sich in 3-20 m Tiefe ab.


Was sollte das neue Gerät können: 
das wichtigste : GPS + Plotter + eigene Tiefenkarte erstellen! --> ggf gleich Stellen (Fischkontakte) markieren.

Halbwegs mobil sein + Bellyboot tauglich.

gute Anzeige ggf fürs Vertikalfischen.

Ob Side Imaging /Sidevü usw.. bin ich mir unsicher. Klar macht es das Auffinden vom Schwärmen einfacher. Aber nutzt man es auf nem Belly /Ruderboot den so oft?. Macht es Sinn auf nem Roderboot/Belly?

In die nähere Auswahl habe ich 

Lowrance Hook 2 Serie 

Humminbird Helix 5  Serie

Garmin Striker Plus Serie

in 5 Zoll .. evt 7 Zoll genommen.

Kann jemand was zu den Echos sagen? Welche vor und Nachteile sind EUCH aufgefallen? 
(Ja ich weiß ich kann auch beim Echozentrum anrufen, ich möchte aber EURE Meinung hören).

Ach ja Budget vergessen: Da ich es nicht soooooooo oft aufs Wasser schaffe sagen wir 300-500 €, wobei mir 300€ lieber wären 

Grüße Claw


----------



## Naish82 (6. November 2018)

Ich hab zwar nicht direkt eine Empfehlung für dich, aber suche ebenfalls ein echolot für‘s Ruderboot mit GPS & Plotter und der Funktion eigene Karten zu erstellen.
Ich habe mir momentan das Lawrence Hook2 5 HDI Splitshot als Favorit.
Kostet 349 inkl chirp und downscan, kartenfuntionalität wollte ich über c-map Genesis realisieren...
Klingt für mich (Gr. Plöner See) optimal


----------



## Tigersclaw (6. November 2018)

Auf den ersten Blick nehmen sich die verschieden Hersteller (für mich) nicht viel.

Klar is C-Map cool, weil man dann gleich auf bestehende Karten zurückgreifen kann, aber kann das Hook2 die Karten gleich erstellen oder muss ich die erst über den Umweg PC fertig machen lassen? (Hatte sowas mal gelesen).

Bei den Garmin Geräten wird die Karte gleich live erstellt. Beim Humminbirds weiß ichs nicht


----------



## Naish82 (7. November 2018)

Also ich hätte es so verstanden (aber Nagel mich nicht drauf fest), dass die eigenen sonardaten auf dem Gerät zur Verfügung stehen und nur zwecks Social Mapping hochgeladen werden... mache mich da aber nochmal schlau, weil mich genau dieser Punkt auch interessiert. Gebe dir dann gerne Bescheid.


----------



## Tigersclaw (7. November 2018)

Joa gerne immer her mit den Infos. 
Schade das hier niemand meldet der diese Geräte schon im Einsatz hat und Erfahrungen teilen möchte.


----------



## allegoric (7. November 2018)

Hi, ich hatte bereits das "alte" Lowrance Elite, was jetzt das Hook geworden ist mit einigen Minimalverbesserungen und jetzt besitze ich das Elite TI-7. Kann also etwas zu den Unterschieden sagen. Das Hook bietet definitiv keine Live-Kartierung. Das kann erst das Elite. Die Qualität der Karten, wenn man hochlädt ist aber wirklich gut. Die Live-Kartierung des Elite TI ist definitiv nicht schlecht und zumal besser wie die von Raymarine + Navionics Boating App auf Smartphone / Tablet. Wie gut oder schlecht die Quali von anderen Herstellern ist bei der Live-Kartierung kann ich nicht sagen. Die entstehende kartenqualität ist aber beim Hochladen, also nachträglichen Erstellen immer besser, weil auch andere dort Daten hochladen und die Karte damit angereichert wird. Wenn die das ausreicht ist das Hook2 brauchbar. WEnn du es in deinem Preisbereich Live-Kartierung haben willst, musst du bei anderen Herstellern schauen. Bisher hat mir persönlich aber die Echoqualität bei Präsentationen der anderen Hersteller nicht so sehr gefallen, aber eher so etwas wie Kontraste und Lesbarkeit. 
Die Gesamtpakete sind aber teilweise besser. Da ich jedoch nur Lowrance + Raymarine selbst getestet habe, kann ich auch nur dazu was sagen.


----------



## allegoric (7. November 2018)

Hier gibt es einen genauen Überblick: https://www.tacklefever.de/index.php?topic=7440.0


----------



## Tigersclaw (7. November 2018)

Danke für eure infos. Livekartierung wäre schon klasse, grade bei spontanen Ausflügen an unbekannte gewässer.. Wobei bei es schon ganz gute c-map karten online gibt.

Kommen da eigentlich zusatzkosten dazu?


----------



## Naish82 (7. November 2018)

Läuft das hook2 5 hdi splitshot denn mit Genesis? Gibt’s da Erfahrungen? 
 Hab vorhin mit Schlageter telefoniert und er meinte dass es nicht so gut läuft Bzw nur mit viel Aufwand mit Genesis zu benutzen ist. Er meinte dass das erst mit dem Elite zuverlässig funktioniert...


----------



## Naish82 (7. November 2018)

@Tigerclaw:
Hab wie gesagt vorhin beim EZ angerufen und ihm von meinen Plänen mit dem hook2 5 erzählt und er hat mir abgeraten. Genesis soll nicht gut laufen und die generelle Performance auch nicht so prall sein. Er hat auf seinen Test zusammen mit dem AB in seiner Mediathek verwiesen, aber ich hatte noch keine Zeit die 9 Videos anzugucken.
Er meinte aber bestes Preis/leistungsverhältnis (und eine wirklich gute echolot Performance/Qualität) in der Preisklasse hat das Garmin Striker +5CV
Kann zwar keine externen Karten laden aber hat eine super livekartierung und speichert sonardaten für insgesamt 8000 Quadratkilometer...


----------



## Naish82 (7. November 2018)

Das „günstigste“ gerät dass zuverlässig mt Genesis läuft, soll wohl das simrad Go 5 xse totalscan sein, kostet aber 210,- mehr als das Garmin (549,-)


----------



## Tigersclaw (7. November 2018)

Hmm danke für die Infos....
Bedeutet also bei nem Garmin kann man weder Karten teilen noch auf bestehende Karten zurückgreifen... also wenn man ein Hausgewässer hat, auf dem man oft ist, passt das .. wenn man ab und zu an neuen Gewässern ist, wird das nix ....
Es wird nicht leichter...

Bin auch am überlegen.. mit oder ohne sidescan/sidevü/.... oder lieber n größeres Display oder höhere Serie...

@echoleistung: ich mein besser als mein bestehendes X4-pro sind sie alle .


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. November 2018)

Heyho im netz findet sich widersprüchliches zu den garmin dv gebern, scheinbar hat der geber (gt20) bei den garmin geräten kein echtes chirp...erst die sv geräte oder n anderer geber gt22 sollten das können..
Stimmt das?


----------



## Hadde (8. November 2018)

Vielleicht helfen dir die Beiträge von gold weiter.


----------



## Naish82 (8. November 2018)

Was heißt denn echtes chirp?!
Also der gt22 hat noch eine zusätzliche frequenzspanne von 150-240khz aber chirp haben sie m.e. Beide...


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. November 2018)

Ahh ok dann hab ich das wahrscheinlich falsch aufgefasst.
Habe mir heut Abend paar Videos von Schlageter angeschaut. Gerade das Video zur Kartierung hat mir paar neue wichtige Infos gegeben.

Ich Muss (laut Aussage im Video) quasi ein System mit C-MAP Genesis nehmen. Die Systeme von Garmin und Humminbird scheinen Probleme mit wechselnden Wasserständen (oft an Talsperren) zu haben.

Also doch das Hook oder das simrad.
@Naish82: Hatte dein Berater ausgeführt, wieso das Hook2 nicht so gut geeignet sein soll?


----------



## Naish82 (8. November 2018)

Mein Berater war Herr schlageter persönlich...
Ne nicht wirklich, ich hatte aber auch begrenztes Netz, war auf See.
Aber er meinte das funzt mit den hook2 nicht wirklich, erst ab der Elite Serie Zverlässig. Und ich solle nicht sagen, er hätte mich nicht gewarnt. N lockerer Typ irgendwie.

Aber wenn du eigene Karten erstellen willst, brauchst du ja kein Genesis. Dass kann ja wiederum das Garmin mit quickdraw. Damit spekuliere ich mittlerweile.
Hat man zwar keine „Community“ sondern muss Alles einmal selber abfahren. Aber da ich mein Boot stationär am Plöner See hab ist dass nicht so dramatisch.

Wechselnde Wasserstände sind mir auch nicht so wichtig. Ob es jetzt 5m oder 4,50 tief ist, interessiert mich nur bedingt, ich will Strukturen erkennen und speichern. Barschberge, Kanten, Plateaus etc. Und das sieht mit Garmin quickdraw prima aus.
Mir ist der Mehrwert mit Genesis momentan keine 210€ Aufpreis wert...

So meine derzeitigen Gedankengänge...


----------



## Tigersclaw (8. November 2018)

Joa sicher ich überlege eben auch: "was ist mir das ganze Wert" 

Ich hab in den Stauseen hier immer neue Wasserstände .. zum teil 3-4 m Unterschied... da wäre es ärgerlich wenn ich jedesmal ne neue Karte anlegen müsste. Klar ich könnte mir einfach die Wegpunkte speichern. 

hmmm


----------



## Naish82 (9. November 2018)

Was meinst du jetzt mit Wegpunkte speichern?
Garmin quickdraw legt dir doch eine richtige konturenkarte anhand des gps Empfängers an.
Die wird ja entsprechend gespeichert und ist als Karte entsprechend verfügbar.
Sprich man sieht barschberge etc ja sofort anhand der Tiefenlinien.
Klar, kann man sie auch seperat als wp o.ä. Speichern
Wechselnde Wasserstände kann man ja scheinbar über den Menüpunkt „aufzeichnungsversatz“ kompensieren.
https://www8.garmin.com/manuals/web...UID-6AB1BD67-4040-47B6-8455-60EB524D1D42.html


----------



## LexParker2703 (9. November 2018)

Das elite Ti 5 wäre doch genau das richtige . Und wenn man bissel schaut gibt es das Ding sicher für 500 Euro . Sind doch im Abverkauf??


----------



## Tigersclaw (9. November 2018)

heho

erstmals Danke an alle die sich hier mit beteiligen .

naja ich hatte es so aufgefasst, das der jedesmal ne neue Karte anfängt (weiße Karte), wenn der Wasserstand n anderer ist. Das wäre eher kontraproduktiv . Aber scheinbar kann man/muss man das nur händisch korrigieren.

Ich glaub da ist das Simrad ne bessere Wahl als das Elite. Da bekommste n SI/Totalscan geber für knapp 550 ... während du beim  Elite für den Preis "nur" den Downscangeber hast. *achselzuck*.
Was ich beim Simrad klasse find, ist die Wlan-funktion ..also das er das Bild des Echos ggf auf n größeres Tablet spiegelt....

aber 550 euro sind halt ne stange geld (für mich).


----------



## jochen68 (9. November 2018)

"Was ich beim Simrad klasse find, ist die Wlan-funktion ..also das er das Bild des Echos ggf auf n größeres Tablet spiegelt...."

... kann das Elite aber auch ;-)


----------



## LexParker2703 (10. November 2018)

das simrad hatte ich garnicht auf dem schirm


----------



## Tigersclaw (10. November 2018)

das simrad scheint quasi baugleich mit dem 5er elite ti zu sein...

wenn ich mein finanzminister überzeugen kann wirds das simrad 5 sxe oder das Garmin 7sv...

fürs erste spricht Touchscreen und C-Map für unbekannte gewässer + wlan fürs größeres Display

fürs zweite größeres Display und Quickdraw ...


----------



## Ossipeter (10. November 2018)

Ich war heute in Magdeburg bei der Meeresangelmesse bei Thomas Schlageter und habe die neuesten Modelle von Lowrance, Raymarine, Hummingbird und Garmin von Thomas vorgestellt bekommen. Ich kann nur sagen setzt euch mit Spezialisten in Verbindung. Da sind äußerst wichtige Elemente bei den neuen Echos und Kartenplottern, vor allen Dingen bei den neuen Gebern zu beachten.


----------



## Naish82 (11. November 2018)

Absolut. Ist (leider) ein Mega komplexes Thema. 
Sowohl das simrad als sich die Elite Geräte sind bestimmt gut und ihr Geld wert.
Aber da ich mein Boot ausschließlich auf einem See habe, werde ich sicher innerhalb von maximal ner halben Saison meinen kompletten Bereich per quickdraw kartografiert haben. 
Wenn man öfters die Gewässer wechselt hat Genesis oder andere Karten sicher einen höheren Stellenwert. 
Und ich hab ja auch bisher meine Fische ganz ohne echolot gefangen...


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. November 2018)

Ich nutze Garmin Quickdraw mit einem Echomap 72cv. Ich bin damit hoch zufrieden.
Du kannst in Quickdraw einen Aufzeichnungsversatz (wie schon Naish82 erwähnte, wechselnde Wasserstände bei Aufzeichnung) aber auch den Anzeigeversatz (anderer Wasserstand bei Aufzeichnung und Wiedergabe der Karte) festlegen.
Ich würde im übrigen nach einem gebrauchten Echomap Ausschau halten, damit du SD-Karten nutzen kannst.
Zudem hast du bei Garmin eine riesige Geberauswahl plus den spezifischen Airmar Gebern.


----------



## Naish82 (12. November 2018)

Wo liegt denn der Vorteil wenn das Gerät as Karten nutzen kann? Kann man quickdraw Karten dann (vom anderen Anglern) Ex- und importieren?


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. November 2018)

Ja, es gibt die Quickdraw Community. Aber du kannst halt eben, wenn du irgendwo hin in den Urlaub gehst, auch Karten für dort verwenden.


----------



## Naish82 (12. November 2018)

Ah, ok...
Mal ne andere frage zu den quickdraw Karten:
Kann ich einstellen, wie ich die Tiefenlinien will oder macht er immer automatisch alle 30cm?!

Das stelle ich mir u.u. Sehr unübersichtlich vor... oder ist 30cm bloß die maximale Auflösung?


----------



## Tigersclaw (12. November 2018)

Hmm @quickdraw community: gibts da ne Liste von Gewässern, die schon kartiert sind?

@echomap: sind klasse Geräte aber wohl selbst gebraucht über budget .. ist auch die frage wie groß der mehrwert gegenüber den striker + geräten ist (touch is super,, aber rein von der Abbildungsleistung). Ich dachte die Strikergeräte können kabellos übers handy auf die community zugreifen.

1 Fuß -Auflösung ist doch klasse, wenn du genug Schattierungen hast, siehste jede kleinere Struktur.... (rein in der Theorie)


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. November 2018)

Hmm @quickdraw community: gibts da ne Liste von Gewässern, die schon kartiert sind?

@echomap: sind klasse Geräte aber wohl selbst gebraucht über budget .. ist auch die frage wie groß der mehrwert gegenüber den striker + geräten ist (touch is super,, aber rein von der Abbildungsleistung)

1 Fuß -Auflösung ist doch klasse, wenn du genug Schattierungen hast, siehste jede kleinere Struktur.... (rein in der Theorie)


----------



## Naish82 (13. November 2018)

Ja, 1-Fuß Auflösung ist schon gut um Details zu sehen. Aber in sehr strukturgleichen Gewässern Mf je nach massstab auch evtl schnell unübersichtlich Bzw gar nicht darstellbar. 
Daher die Frage ob ich die Skala manuell einstellen kann oder ob sie automatisch je nach massstab sich anpasst.


----------



## goldfisch12 (15. November 2018)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn echtes chirp?!
> Also der gt22 hat noch eine zusätzliche frequenzspanne von 150-240khz aber chirp haben sie m.e. Beide...



Nur mal zur sachlichen Richtigstellung:
Chirp im Gerät bedeutet nicht automatisch auch Chirp auf dem Wasser. Festfrequenzgeber wie der Garmin Gt20 können gerade einmal +- 5 Khz um die jeweilige Standardfrequenz von 77Khz bzw. 200Khz. Der Garmin Gt22 Geber ist, wie richtig angegeben im Bereich von 150-240Khz (High Chirp) unterwegs. Das ist ein deutlicher Unterschied. Bei Chirp kommt es tatsächlich auf den Geber an, das hat man bei Lowrance lange Zeit gerne unter den Tisch gekehrt, weil dort auch nur Festfrequenzen im Einsatz waren, die angeblich CHIRP konnten.

Was die Gewässerkartierung angeht, ist Quickdraw eine sehr zielsichere Angelegenheit. Fertige Karten z.B. von Talsperren zum Runterladen gibt es zu genüge. Wechselnde Wasserstände dort sind ein Problem mit dem jede selbstgestrickte Karte zurecht kommen muss. Das einfachste wäre, sie bei Vollstau anzufertigen und bei Bedarf den aktuellen Wert mit x m unter Vollstau zu errechnen.
Das hätte den Vorteil, dass die Tiefenlinien auch im äußeren Uferbereich vorliegen, ansonsten würden sie fehlen.
Im Salzwasser sind die Tiefenangaben in den Gewässerkarten übrigens ebbebezogen. Das bietet sich schon aus Sicherheitsgründen an. Mehr Wasser unter dem Kiel bei Flut ist sicher nicht schädlich, kann aber durchaus dann Passagen freigeben, die bei Ebbe nicht zu befahren wären.


----------



## allegoric (15. November 2018)

jochen68 schrieb:


> "Was ich beim Simrad klasse find, ist die Wlan-funktion ..also das er das Bild des Echos ggf auf n größeres Tablet spiegelt...."
> 
> ... kann das Elite aber auch ;-)



Cool, danke. Das kannte ich noch nicht. Bisher hatte ich mein Tablet immer nur dabei, wenns ins Meer ging, um dort Navionics zu nutzen. Dass man den Bildschirm doppeln kann, war mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## Naish82 (16. November 2018)

@goldfisch12:
Chirp bedeutend doch eigentlich nur, dass ein Geber zeitgleich auf verschiedenen Frequenzen sendet und empfängt, um durch die verschiedenen Wellenlängen mehr Details erfassen kann. 

Dies ist ja durchaus auch mit verschiedenen festen Frequenzen realisierbar. Laut Garmin arbeitet der Gt 20 ja auch mit verschiedenen Frequenzen.
Woher weißt du denn, wie beim gt20 die Frequenzen getriggert und verarbeitet werden? Ich finde da zu null technische Details drüber.


----------



## goldfisch12 (16. November 2018)

Eben deshalb. Der Gt20 ist ein Zwei- Frequenz- Geber und im Prinzip ein alter Hut aus der Zeit als CHIRP für den Freizeitmarkt noch nicht aktuell war.
+-5Khz um die Festfrequenz beim Gt20 ist eine gesicherte Angabe, stammt vom techn. Leiter Garmin.
Dass solche Informationen nicht im Netz zu finden sind, versteht sich von selbst. Ist bei Lowrance übrigens nicht anders, auch dort wurde mit Festfrequenzgebern
gearbeitet. Solch Info bekam man nur bei Lowrance USA.
Nur noch einmal zum Verständnis: Chirp macht nur dann Sinn, wenn die Bandbreite der gesendeten Frequenzen möglichst groß ist.
Bei den Garmin Chirp Gebernm gt22,Gt23 usw. sind es rund 90 verschiedene Frequenzen, die gesendet werden
Raymarine spricht von 60, gibt aber kein Frequenzband an.
Bei Lowrance sind mittlerweile Angaben zu finden, trotzdem sind die Ergebnisse im 2D Chirp Bereich noch sehr ausbaufähig.
In diesem Zusammenhang lies mal den folgenden Praxisbericht( Lowrance=Simrad), da gibt es auch Bildbeispiele

https://www.fischfindertest.de/echo...lus-7sv-raymarine-axiom-7-3-d-simrad-go-7xse/


----------



## Onkel M. (21. November 2018)

Ich würde dir ein Simrad empfehlen. Da GO 5 ist schon nicht schlecht, mir war dann aber der Bildschirm zu klein, so dass ich mich für das GO 7 entscheiden habe. Mapping, Tiefenkarten etc. funktioniert wunderbar! Wenn du SideScan, DownScan und 2 D auf einem Bildschirm darstellen willst, müssen es schon 7 Zoll sein.


----------



## Hubseneiser (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

weiß nicht wie aktuell das Thema noch ist. Aber jetzt schmeiße ich mal was in die Runde. Nimm ein humminbird. Erstellt dir wunderbar tiefenkarten und du kannst immer einen ausgangspegel einstellen. Wohne am Rhein und hab dort Ständig einen anderen Wasserstand. Wenn du gescheite Bilder im sidescan haben willst, dann musst darauf achten dass das humminbird mega Chirp hat. Ansonsten kannst du die Bilder fast alle vergessen auf den Geräten. So blöd wie es ist gute Technik kostet Geld. Du wirst für ein gutes Gerät leider schon etwas mehr wie 300-500€ investieren müssen. Und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt. Die Größe, bei 5 Zoll siehst du selbst wenn du nur ein Fenster offen hast schon recht wenig. Spar vielleicht noch etwas und schau nach mindestens 7 Zoll. Besser wären noch mehr. Es gibt von Humminbird jetzt neue Geräte mit 8 Zoll, weiß aber nicht ob die schon das Mega chirp haben. 

Grüße


----------

